# Rear Light Cluster - 2004 Nuevo



## 103274 (Mar 5, 2007)

What an idiot!! My first trip out in newly-acquired Nuevo 2004 and I pranged the offside rear light cluster. Where can I get a replacement? Thanks for any suggestions.
Geoff


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi
I had a 2000 Autosleeper Executive and I did the same. I only cracked the lens. Had to get complete light fitting at local Peugeot dealer as Autosleeper used chassis/cab rear light on that model and I could not buy just the lens.
I think it was £42 approx but you do get all the light bulbs as well !!!!!!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Apart from Autosleeper, I don't know the name of any company that sells them, but they do appear to be a standard fitting as I have often seen them in the parts & accessories stalls at the motorhome shows.


----------

